# I need tights!



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello! I am in need of some big tights for my big self. I am 6' and a solid 350. Can anyone give me any leads for some, hopefully at a reasonable price? I saw Spanx had some in "G" size, but not sure if they would fit, and also, they're $35...for tights. *sigh*


----------



## mel (Jun 21, 2011)

have you tried www.welovecolors.com ?  I am about to order some from there


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 21, 2011)

mel said:


> have you tried www.welovecolors.com ?  I am about to order some from there



Have you used them before? I went to the site and love :smitten: some of their flashier ones, though I am just in the market for a couple solids right now. If you have tried them, how is the fit? Do you think they would be tall enough for me?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 22, 2011)

welovecolors is my new love. They are suuupppper long, which is awesome (i tuck them into my bra lol) - BUT make sure you only get the lycra/nylon blend or whatever they are. They are more expensive, but WELL worth it. I have a few pairs that have washed well and hardly ever rip.


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 22, 2011)

The Avenue has them on sale here for 2 for $9.  The Avenue will def have your size!


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 22, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> The Avenue has them on sale here for 2 for $9.  The Avenue will def have your size!



Ooh, I wonder if they have that price via mail order? Off to look-- thanks!!


----------



## staceysmith (Jun 23, 2011)

Gr8tBigWorld said:


> Have you used them before? I went to the site and love :smitten: some of their flashier ones, though I am just in the market for a couple solids right now. If you have tried them, how is the fit? Do you think they would be tall enough for me?



They're great! I found that mine were a little TOO tall for me, haha (I'm 5'5). They're roomy too.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2011)

Another vote for We Love Colors! I've had two pairs of their tights for over two years now!!


----------



## Au_girl (Jul 18, 2011)

Romans has a good tights selection and they go up to 8x. I usually wear a 4x or a 5x and I went up a couple of sizes. I love tights...good luck!


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I did just get some from Roaman's on sale. I got the 5x as that is what I would be on their chart but they were not wide enough in the thighs! (Or I needed to ignore their chart!) Boo. I think I will try the welovecolors ones next and just pay full price. *sigh* 

Those of you who love tights-- am I just getting them too small because it is a comic event for me to try to put them on...bunching, pulling, bunching, pulling (sometimes ripping!) I envy those skinny people on TV who just put their toe in and slide them up all sexy-like. Sadly, like in the Spanx and other hose...I've tried their biggest sizes and they're still very tight if they make it over the thighs at all.


----------



## olwen (Jul 29, 2011)

I kind of hate tights. I only wear them on special occasions, and if it's really cold and I want to wear a skirt or dress I'll layer them under a pair of leggings. For the most part I just skip the tights and wear leggings instead.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Dec 11, 2012)

ok this is the only tight thread i could find anybody know where i can buy tights i struggle to find them to fit round my leg which in turn then makes them shorter


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 16, 2012)

Try welovecolors. There's a link further up the thread.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.welovecolors.com/Shop/PlusSizedHosiery.htm

We love colors rocks


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 16, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> ok this is the only tight thread i could find anybody know where i can buy tights i struggle to find them to fit round my leg which in turn then makes them shorter



You didn't indicate whether you need extended sizes or not.

Even though I'm short, I have always had the experience of having to bump up at least a size in hosiery because I have huge thighs to go with the big hips. Not unusual for me to order 6x or 7x.

If you need extended sizes, try www.justmysize.com and look at extended size 'Just My Style' hosiery. I've never bought the tights, but have bought the pantyhose. I'm 5'5/340 and I wore a pair of the 6x hose just the other day. They were too big on me. Size chart put me at a 5x, which would have actually been true to size for a change.

FYI They have big ass lace tops too


----------



## balletguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you ever get them?


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 19, 2013)

you should check out

http://www.yoursclothing.com/ecommerce/productlist.aspx?KeySearch=tights
http://www.yoursclothing.com/C/Leggings-(61).aspx


----------

